# U.P. CABOOSE NEEDED



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm looking for a USA extended vision U.P. caboose to go with my bigboy, if any of you have to sell? give me a jingle...cash paid. 
Nick


----------



## Robert Fasnacht (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick: Go to eBay item #160258074227. Bob


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Bob, thanks for the heads up i got it, and a few other tid bits for a great price 
thanks 
Nick..


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nick, 

What scale is your bigboy? The USA Extended vision caboose is a ICC (International Car Company) design, and the Union Pacific didn't own any. Except for the one style of bay window caboose (which they acquired from the Rock Island) the Union Pacific designed their own caboose. 

The CA-1 caboose is more what you need to make your Big Boy look it's best. http://www.staubintrains.com/trainshop/shopexd.asp?id=4673 


Chris


----------

